# The many pouts of Mimi



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I was looking through pictures in my phone today when I realized how much Mimi pouts when she wears clothes!! It's the funniest yet saddest thing I've seen bc she's such a drama queen. I thought it would be fun to share. 

She is the wildest, craziest, happiest girl but put a shirt in her and she does a total 180!! Haha

Her classic pout is face down and booty up!













































And the classic "don't go to work please" pout!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Awww Meems! She's so cute, even when she's pouting. So funny that she always does the same pose.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

haha Awww she's still as cute as ever even when pouting.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Awww Meems! She's so cute, even when she's pouting. So funny that she always does the same pose.


I think she knows it too!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

coco_little_bear said:


> haha Awww she's still as cute as ever even when pouting.


Thank you!! She's a stinker for sure!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is a girl that knows what she want..and no one is going to change her mind ! too darn cute !


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

nabi said:


> She is a girl that knows what she want..and no one is going to change her mind ! too darn cute !


Apparently she's not gonna give in!! Thank you! I just put a hoodie on her (on all of them) and she's mad again...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

oh why are you torturing my baby? Let her show her natural beauty, lol!
so freaking cute, I love her pouting.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Awwwww, you're just sooooooo pitifulllllll!!! It's such a shame pouting just makes you cuter.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, Mimi needs to get over it since she has a mom with such good taste. If you want to unload the pink LD hoodie on Sapphire we'll take it (-: I love her pouty pictures. Did she tolerate clothes for awhile and then change her mind?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> oh why are you torturing my baby? Let her show her natural beauty, lol!
> so freaking cute, I love her pouting.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm a bad chi mommy, aren't I??? I'm not gonna lie, it's so cute. I can keep dreaming that one day she will stop pouting!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> Awwwww, you're just sooooooo pitifulllllll!!! It's such a shame pouting just makes you cuter.


Isn't she??? Like why me? I wonder who teaches her to be so dramatic, it's gotta be her daddy!! Blame all bad habits on him!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Wow, Mimi needs to get over it since she has a mom with such good taste. If you want to unload the pink LD hoodie on Sapphire we'll take it (-: I love her pouty pictures. Did she tolerate clothes for awhile and then change her mind?


That hoodie is my favorite and it is soo warm on the inside! Krystal and Odie bought it for her, when they thought she was good this year, they didn't know she is a big pouty baby!! 
She's never really liked them but now hates them more than ever. So weird since I've been dressing her since she was 8 weeks old. 

I think she's got a couple small things I need to sell....I gotta make a thread. But I wonder if they will still be too big for tiny Sapphire. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Isn't she??? Like why me? I wonder who teaches her to be so dramatic, it's gotta be her daddy!! Blame all bad habits on him!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahahahaha!!! You made me LOL girl!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> Hahahahaha!!! You made me LOL girl!


Just trying to be honest Tina!! Haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Hahaha Maiya does the exact same thing. Funny we call her Mimi or Meems as a nickname


----------



## Habbysmama (Dec 28, 2013)

Those pictures are so cute! Who knew a pouty chi would be so cute?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

LOL love it! Too funny!


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Hahahaha, funniest thing I've seen all day. You can just tell she's thinking "Goddangit, not again... stupid humans and their stupid clothes!" and "nope. I refuse to walk like this. Nopenopenope".  Too adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Haha Awww bless her!! Such a cutie! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

